# Turkey and the Kurds



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How do you feel about Trump pulling out of Syria? Abandoning the Kurds. Now they have allied with Assad and the Russians.

We should not be the world's policeman. But I'm not sure letting the Russians pretty much take over these countries is the right answer. Plus abandoning an ally that helped us wipe out Isis is not right.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree that we shouldn't have just "exited" with out some sort of plan.

We should have worked with NATO or other countries to keep from what is happening now from ever happening.

I honestly think his EGO made him do this one. He wanted to give the middle finger to NATO and also wanted to keep one of his campaign promises of getting out of "worthless" wars... or what ever he called it.

It is a very bad move on his part when there was no contingency plan in place.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Breaking news....

Trump stated 1000 troops will stay in Syria.... he is also raising tariffs on steel on Turkey.

I think he figured out he screwed up. :bop:

But he wont admit it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Don't like pulling out but kind of agree about not being the policeman thing...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Don't like pulling out but kind of agree about not being the policeman thing...


Ditto. We have done a lot for the Kurds like removing Hussein. He gassed 50,000 of them. However they have been fighting for hundreds of years and we can't back them with every conflict they find themselves in.
My first thought was that we abandoned them. However since they alighned themselves so quickly with Russia it appears there is no bond between us. I still have not made up my mind on this move.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

"it appears there is no bond between us"

Of course there was no bond between the Kurds and the USA.
Do you think there was a bond between Trump and that clown Giuliani?? 
Look how fast Trump dumped him and they were "friends".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> "it appears there is no bond between us"
> 
> Of course there was no bond between the Kurds and the USA.
> Do you think there was a bond between Trump and that clown Giuliani??
> Look how fast Trump dumped him and they were "friends".


I dislike old cliches, but that is truly apples and oranges. The Kurds are not members of NATO, or have a treaty with us etc. How that translates to Trump could only come from Trump Derangement Syndrome. Trump lives in your head. Trump, Trump, Trump.

I too have this feeling that we abandoned them, but I'm not privy to meetings between our people and the Kurds. We're they notified months on advance, but stayed anyway because of the thousand year chip on their shoulder? I have no idea, and neither do the armchair generals.

Sometimes it's best to admit we just don't know.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Okay Plainsman but I have a feeling Trump won't "be in my head" for long.
When it happens, it will happen fast.
In fact, it is picking up pace as I type.
Admit it. Mr. Trump does not have the skill set required for the job of President of the most powerful and influential country in the world. 
I only wish the Republicans, the Democrats, and the three main political parties in Canada for that matter, had other candidates to offer.
I will permanently bow out of this discussion now as it is your election and your politics. 
I will say though that I am saddened by the slide in status that the USA is undergoing in the eyes of the world. It is scary where all of the divisiveness will lead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just read this on twitter.

It was posted by a guy named Bryan Dean Wright. He is an opinion writer but was also in the CIA.

So take it with a grain of salt and it isn't anything official but could possibly shed some light into this whole situation.

Again it is an opinion piece. (Please bear with it because it is written by "tweets" so limited characters)



> Remember: We're in Syria to keep ISIS at a low boil, to minimize the terror threat.
> 
> Not to counter Iran. Or Russia.
> (We can do that by simply withdrawing. More on that in a bit.)
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> Okay Plainsman but I have a feeling Trump won't "be in my head" for long.
> When it happens, it will happen fast.
> They will try to make it fast because they are not doing it following the constitution, and they are hiding things not being transparent.
> In fact, it is picking up pace as I type.
> ...


I don't see it as a slide. As for divisiveness i agree. The left has been lying for years about what they want. 
Now that they are brave enough to openly state they want socialism, they want our guns, and they want to punish anyone including churches that don't agree with their social agenda. Beto or whatever he wants us to call him was on video saying that if Christians continue to advocate what is in the Bible he advocates taking away their tax free status. He says Christian colleges can be punished also. There is the seed of divisiveness.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

Do you think the Dem's have a leg to stand on? If they do why are they doing it is secrecy? Why not let Republican's in on the testimonies that are going on now? I mean they have to convince Republicans in the Senate that Trump needs to be gone. If they can turn some Republicans in the House... the Senate will follow. But doing it all under "lock and key" and not being out in the open about anything. Is pushing Trumps drive of a "witch hunt" and what not. It is proving him correct.

I have talked with people who don't like Trump at all.... but they say that this impeachment thing with Ukraine is total BS. That doesn't mean they will vote for Trump but they see how it is total political scam and wasting time. Especially when there are bills sitting on the House floor waiting to be brought up on votes to help the people of our country. I have talked about them before over and over..... The USMCA, Perscription Drug pricing bill for Medicare, some immigration stuff, etc. But yet they have two committees pushing for impeachment.... :bop: It is showing that they don't care about the country as much as they care about taking out Trump. We have elections that can do that if you don't agree with policy or if you just don't like the person in office. Find a canidate and beat the sitting political party. Don't do this crap.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great move. Let them fight it out. That's all they seem to do in the middle East. We do not need to be the world's police. Let the Kurds have Russian backing. They might be itching for a fight.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mitch McConnell......REPUBLICAN leader of the Senate. He is obviously giving cover for other Republican to criticize.

"Withdrawing U.S. forces from Syria is a grave strategic mistake. It will leave the American people and homeland less safe, embolden our enemies, and weaken important alliances. Sadly, the recently announced pullout risks repeating the Obama administration's reckless withdrawal from Iraq, which facilitated the rise of the Islamic State in the first place. :bop: :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump the clown says....."let them fight it out," Sorry this isn't a playground fight. 250,000 people have left. This will open up exactly what we don't want.

Russia and Iran trying to move in and ISIS will be back. Can't believe he is this stupid. Oh forgot this is the clown prince we are talking about. Turkey will clean out this area and push Turks into living there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Russia hates ISIS too, so I don't think we are leaving a vacume for them. Russia doesn't abide by many rules other than winning so when it comes to ISIS I think they will be ruthless.
I'm not happy with Turkey. With friends like Turkey you don't need enemies.


----------



## Outdoor RN (Aug 22, 2016)

Another foolish republican president move, same as the invasion of Iraq was in 2003....based on "fake intelligence" (a.k.a. fake news propagated by the conservative "right" media).....it is why the mess in the Middle East is worse now. :-?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are dead on.....the mess there and the rise of ISIS is because Republican president Bush invaded Iraq. Instead of leaving them alone. Saddam's generals became the leaders of ISIS because they lost everything and had to go somewhere. Plus the rival of Iran is now gone. They hated each other and fought a war. :bop: :bop:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Russia hates ISIS too, so I don't think we are leaving a vacume for them. Russia doesn't abide by many rules other than winning so when it comes to ISIS I think they will be ruthless.
> I'm not happy with Turkey. With friends like Turkey you don't need enemies.


Countries in that area are never really our allies. Basically it comes down to if we support them they wont be a pain in our butt for a while. None of them would think twice about stabbing us in the back given the opportunity.


----------

